
Chrome 42 will pour your Java coffee down the drain: Plugin blocked by default - cpeterso
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/14/google_java_chrome_42/
======
simplexion
Oracle's fix is to recommend people use a different browser.
[http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml](http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml)

Also a list of unsupported plugins:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1247383?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1247383?hl=en)

